# Dunkin Donuts Flat Car Load



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Shipping caffeine to the North and South Fork. 





























Now I just need a creamer tank car and a sugar hopper


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

nice, haha


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should have put a couple Cream filled donuts in the gondola car.
Mmmmmm Custer cream filled, :thumbsup:drool, drool, I try to keep away from them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Now you need one of those drop center cable reel flat cars. Put a couple of donuts on it in place of the cable reels!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Dunkin Donuts is based out of Braintree, Mass. Wouldn't it be cool to be using, oh, I don't know, maybe a "Boston and Maine" locomotive?

Great idea and concept. I love donuts but have to limit my intake.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> I'm pretty sure Dunkin Donuts is based out of Braintree, Mass. Wouldn't it be cool to be using, oh, I don't know, maybe a "Boston and Maine" locomotive?
> 
> Great idea and concept. I love donuts but have to limit my intake.



I hear you, 
I love them, but you sort of turn into one if you eat too many.:laugh:

Add a flat car with coffee stirrers.
Add a tanker redone to carry Jelly?:thumbsup:
The list could go on.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

No, no, no, it's not a donut. It's a "Life gift you are giving yourself for a recent spiritual breakthrough." Besides, the ones with holes in them are reduced calorie. Thik of all the calories you would be having if they left that hole in?

Badwolf,
LIRR was the only NorthEast region rail I had. I'll need to get an RMT B&M for my future donut set. It might be fun to have a whole consist with all your id-ers. A depressed flat car for donuts, the gondola can hold the sugar packets, and a tanker for cream.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Send that picture to Dunkin Donuts.....bet they will have some fun with it.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Just looked it up - Founded in Quincy, Mass. and now headquartered in Canton, Mass.

"Boston and Maine" would work fine, IMHO (plus, they have a cool livery)


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

seabilliau said:


> No, no, no, it's not a donut. It's a "Life gift you are giving yourself for a recent spiritual breakthrough." Besides, the ones with holes in them are reduced calorie. Thik of all the calories you would be having if they left that hole in?
> 
> Badwolf,
> LIRR was the only NorthEast region rail I had. I'll need to get an RMT B&M for my future donut set. It might be fun to have a whole consist with all your id-ers. A depressed flat car for donuts, the gondola can hold the sugar packets, and a tanker for cream.


It's shaped like a big zero (0) so that must mean there are zero calories, fat, carbs, cholesterol, etc. Bismarks, being shaped like a number one (1) then have one calorie etc.
Same thing applies to bagels.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

seabilliau said:


> Shipping caffeine to the North and South Fork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it ! .........Mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Forget the donut flatcar. How about a honey glazed donut mountain!:thumbsup:


----------

